# Cancelled TV shows 2017 edition.



## FAST6191 (Jun 10, 2017)

It is about this time of year that we get word of the fates of various TV shows. Discussion thereof is always fun.

Alphabetical
http://collider.com/cancelled-and-renewed-tv-shows/
By US network, including netflix, amazon, hulu and whatever else and they have established themselves now it seems.
http://www.metacritic.com/feature/tv-renewal-scorecard-2016-2017-season
Another alphabetical but just the cancelled ones
http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/renewcancel/tv-shows-canceled-in-2016-17-9-and-counting/

From the last link


> “2 Broke Girls” (CBS)
> “24: Legacy” (FOX)
> “American Crime” (ABC)
> “American Gothic” (CBS)
> ...



Of those I saw.
APB. It was like someone revived a 90s sci fi show (I wonder if I could cut SeaQuest 2032 footage into it and have it work) as a police procedural. I am surprised it even made it to full show status.
Have not seen blacklist redemption yet, plan to but have the blacklist to also catch up on so that will be some time later.
Braindead was quite amusing but I can definitely see why it did not last on US TV.
Chicago Justice was pretty weak and for my money beaten by most other law shows. Can see why it fell.
Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders was just awful, America never really had an empire but if you imagine a Victorian England take on it all and made it into a police action show set around the world you would have this.
Emerald City. Guess the fantasy is cool again thing is starting to wane a bit more than it was. I don't think I disliked it but it was by no means something I really care about seeing go.
I think I saw two episodes of Frequency. No great loss seeing this one go, was far too unfocused for my taste.
Powerless was an amusing premise but came off as one of those laughing at than laughing with type shows to me.
Pure Genius was one of the throw high tech medicine against a wall shows and see if it sticks (previous efforts include heartbeat and black box). Curiously the Code Black show and the Chicago Med shows both got renewed but they are less high tech ones and more general day to day things. As previously mentioned I have a problem with medical shows and watch a lot of them.
Ransom I could have got behind but it mainly only made me want better shows back again, I would sooner watch all of flashpoint again.
The Real O’Neals seems to be loathed by the likes of 1 million moms and their offshoots and related groups, personally I found it did more to humanise the religious than anything else I have seen.
Rosewood I stopped watching some time in the first series. A bit too implausible for me and possibly another of those high tech shows.
Training Day was pretty fun but with the death of the lead actor I guess it was not going to come back.

Aftermath was pretty bad but I felt compelled enough to watch the lot.
Incorporated I enjoyed a lot but mainly made me wonder what a really good exploration of such themes would be.
Mary + Jane I did watch. How it made it onto American TV without the puritans getting their knickers in a twist I will never know. If you want a weed themed show done by MTV then see if you can find an old show called Top Buzzer.
I saw the first series of Sense8, have not done the next one. An old simpsons quote seems to cover most of the buzz around this show


			
				http://transcripts.foreverdreaming.org/viewtopic.php?f=431&t=22148 said:
			
		

> I liked all the roles filled by minority actors. Why, I didn't even notice.



I think I have a few others to watch from that but have not seen them yet.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 10, 2017)

Happy to see O'Reilly Factor on there.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 10, 2017)

> “Scream Queens” (FOX)


Fuck.  I was hoping for one final season but to be fair, Season 2's finale season episode pretty much wrapped up the show in its own right so it's OK, I suppose.

Thanks for the news.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 10, 2017)

Last Man Standing was cancelled because of political reasons, its ABC's second highest rated sitcom after modern family, they are currently trying to find a new home for it.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 10, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> Last Man Standing was cancelled because of political reasons, its ABC's second highest rated sitcom after modern family, they are currently trying to find a new home for it.


Think HBO's The Brink (2015) was also cancelled due to political reasons but the network never actually admitted, or if they did then I've not read. It was a really fun show and what's even worse is that they cancelled it after they renewed it.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 10, 2017)

Girl Meets World.. Ha! It's hard to make a sequel to a popular sitcom that sits well with the fans of DISNEY CHANNEL. That was smart...


----------



## Vieela (Jun 10, 2017)

I see why Scream Queens got cancelled. I loved the first season, but the second season started to take a random route. Still, i'm surprised on how Netflix cancelled Sense8


----------



## pokemoner2500 (Jun 10, 2017)

Of all these I'm super sad to see 2 Broke Girls be cancelled, at least Mom is still airing though..


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 10, 2017)

Vieela said:


> I see why Scream Queens got cancelled. I loved the first season, but the second season started to take a random route. Still, i'm surprised on how Netflix cancelled Sense8


Season 2 felt like it was much better than the first season but they gave the series a pre-ending so this cancellation isn't all that bad.


----------



## Vieela (Jun 10, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Season 2 felt like it was much better than the first season but they gave the series a pre-ending so this cancellation isn't all that bad.


I agree. They seemed to rush stuff as well. And stuff started kinda "colliding".


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 10, 2017)

I think I caught about 5 minutes of Scream Queens once, and skimmed the episode. Looked like it did what it set out to do but probably one of those things I would have to watch from the start.

Never knew the brink was cancelled. Pity really as it was quite good. Hope political stuff which is inclined to take the piss a bit survives and we don't end up with drivel like Designated Survivor.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 10, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Never knew the brink was cancelled. Pity really as it was quite good. Hope political stuff which is inclined to take the piss a bit survives and we don't end up with drivel like Designated Survivor


The Brink likely touched a nerve and HBO cancelled it so they wouldn't get in trouble. Sucks though, it was an awesome show.  If there was anything I'd complain about The Brink is that the episodes only lasted for 20mins and it really had a feel they were always rushing within that limit. :-/


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 12, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Happy to see O'Reilly Factor on there.


The tide goes in, the tide goes out. You can't explain that.


----------

